# Supplements for arthritis.



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

I’ve been using this page as a guide for helping treat my little guy with hip displasia. 
I started researching canine herbs about 6 years ago to help my senior with degenerative disk disease and this site is has been by far the most comprehensive information I’ve found. 
https://www.thepossiblecanine.com/herbal-support-for-arthritis


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Nothing, absolutely nothing, beats Adequan injections for arthritis.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Here's a sticky you might want to read through: https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Honestly, i don't think glucosamine will make any difference at this point. You need something stronger. Adequan, for sure, is a great product. She might also benefit from a daily NSAID at this point. My last dog developed a limp around 10 years old. She was put on Deramaxx, and she never limped again. There are several NSAIDs you can try. Every dog is different and can respond differently.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Nothing, absolutely nothing, beats Adequan injections for arthritis.



I used Adequan supplemented with Cosequin. Did wonders for my Aster.


----------



## AliciaSpain (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the suggestions. My vet currently only has Adequan for horses but can get me the one for dogs in a couple of days.


I have never injected anything myself so I'll have the vet to do it just to be safe. She will surely enjoy the extra trips.


----------



## Berna (Jun 14, 2016)

I wouldn't medicate for a slight limp.

There are natural anti-inflammatories, like vitamin C, vitamin E, turmeric (paste). My dog is 12, he has arthritis (in every joint you can imagine) and most severe in his left elbow. He is on supplements and is doing fine.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Our Sunshine Girl was born with contracted tendons and has arthritis is every joint in her extremities. The veterinary orthopedic specialist who treat her recommend Wellactin fish oil (that brand, not others), 3 squirts per day. They also recommend daily Dausaquin Plus (with MSM), and Rimadyl. That's in addition to Adequan injections on a regular schedule. Together, these things let my Sunny girl enjoy her life.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Not sure if your dog is overweight, but if they are, getting them back to a healthy weight is also a good idea and can work wonders. 

My parent's dog has done very well with Adequan injections and cosequin! He also gets rimadyl occasionally when he needs it.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

AliciaSpain said:


> I have never injected anything myself so I'll have the vet to do it just to be safe. She will surely enjoy the extra trips.



It's really not that hard to do. Ask the tech to show you. If it's just a subcutaneous shot, you just pull up the skin at the neck (make a little "tent") and stick it in! It's very quick and simple. And will save you a vet charge each time! :smile2:


----------



## AliciaSpain (Apr 6, 2015)

Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> Not sure if your dog is overweight, but if they are, getting them back to a healthy weight is also a good idea and can work wonders.
> 
> My parent's dog has done very well with Adequan injections and cosequin! He also gets rimadyl occasionally when he needs it.



People actually tell me she's too skinny for a golden. I just have her on the same diet as our 15yo labrador who still has enough strength to run around and stand on his hind legs. I give both of them 1 liter of senior dog food, which is slightly past 2 cups, split in 2 meals. My older dog never liked canned food so we just moist his food with water for 10 minutes to make it easier for him to chew it. 



She's currently 24kg. It amazes how much of a difference 6kg do since she did look like the dog from Up! back when she was 30kg.


----------



## AliciaSpain (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello, I just wanted to update on my girl's progress with the glucosamine tablets. Her limp is pretty much gone and she is much quicker to get up and lay down. The vet said it was safe to increase her daily excercise routine to keep her legs strong, so I'll give her longer morning walks but still avoid stairs and anything else that might make her jump just to be on the safe side.


----------

